# Autodetect IPW adapter on 7.2?



## N4is3N (May 7, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.2 autodetect with Intel Pro Wireless wifi adpater?

Thanks before...


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

It's not in the GENERIC kernel if that's what you mean. You will need to load it yourself. See ipw(4) and iwi(4).


----------



## N4is3N (May 9, 2009)

How to load it? sorry, am new here... 

Thx


----------



## vivek (May 9, 2009)

The driver get loaded automatically if you add the following to /boot/loader.conf file:

```
if_ipw_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
ipw_bss_load="YES"
ipw_ibss_load="YES"
ipw_monitor_load="YES"
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
```
Then, reboot the system. Read man page provided by SirDice, it has all info. To read man page type the command:

```
man 4 ipw
man 4 iwi
```


----------

